# Current stance on cancelled rides and ratings



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

as of now can a rider rate you if you cancelled the ride?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Only if you started the trip.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

No


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Only if you started the trip.


so does it depend where you are cos then none of this matters. we got different answers here. PLus thats pretty lame how can you get rated on something you had to cancel.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Only if you started the trip.


this is your answer. it seems pretty cut and dry to me.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

You cannot currently cancel on a started trip. You can only indicate that the ride is finished. The passenger can cancel at any point. Nobody gets rated on a cancelled trip. Not the driver and not the customer. But the customer is still presented with an entire menu of pre-written complaints that they can file against the driver.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> this is your answer. it seems pretty cut and dry to me.


Its not cut and dry when the answers are 50 50 lol


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

The answer is NO, they cannot rate on a cancelled trip. End of story, believe it. I say this with 110% confidence and accuracy.
Also, see screenshot- First bullet point.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Z129 said:


> You cannot currently cancel on a started trip.


Sure you can. I've done it.

I have cancelled before starting, and after. I have been cancelled on by pax before starting, and middle of ride. Yes, I got paid each time pax cancelled.

Bottom line: if a ride ends up being cancelled, for any reason, by either party, then no rating is possible from either side.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Sure you can. I've done it.
> 
> I have cancelled before starting, and after. I have been cancelled on by pax before starting, and middle of ride. Yes, I got paid each time pax cancelled.
> 
> Bottom line: if a ride ends up being cancelled, for any reason, by either party, then no rating is possible from either side.


To clarify, a driver can cancel after starting the trip if they haven't proceeded any measurable distance from the pickup point. The app will even tell you that if you try to end the trip just after starting. Speaking from experience. The passenger however, has the option to cancel anytime. While I don't think this option should exist, it's there to protect the passenger in the event that the driver starts a trip with either no passenger in the car, or the wrong passenger.

But the fact remains, any cancelled trip cannot be rated.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Its not cut and dry when the answers are 50 50 lol


One answer was that you couldn't be rated unless you started the trip and the other was assuring you that you couldn't be rated on a cancelled trip. These are not different answers and both are correct.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Sure you can. I've done it.
> 
> I have cancelled before starting, and after. I have been cancelled on by pax before starting, and middle of ride. Yes, I got paid each time pax cancelled.
> 
> Bottom line: if a ride ends up being cancelled, for any reason, by either party, then no rating is possible from either side.


All this is correct. Just wanted to add, I think the driver can only cancel if they do it very soon after they start the trip. This is done by ending the trip straight after it was started. A message appears saying the trip was too short and giving an option to cancel.

Just realized daave1 already pointed this out above.



daave1 said:


> The passenger however, has the option to cancel anytime. While I don't think this option should exist, it's there to protect the passenger in the event that the driver starts a trip with either no passenger in the car, or the wrong passenger.


With Uber, if the pax cancels during the trip then we get paid for everything up until that point.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> With Uber, if the pax cancels during the trip then we get paid for everything up until that point.


Whenever I've had a trip where the pax cancelled after I had started the trip and _started driving, _Uber paid me for the whole trip, even though I had put the fools out, and told Uber that.

It only happened twice. My guess is Uber saw a pattern on the Pax account and made them pay for their fraud. I never questioned, in case it was a mistake. I didn't want them to adjust it. LOL

I never had it happen on Lyft, but I only drove for them for 2 months.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Its not cut and dry when the answers are 50 50 lol


The answer is NO again.



flyntflossy10 said:


> this is your answer. it seems pretty cut and dry to me.


?? This is not your answer lol. You cannot cancel a trip after it has already started.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

daave1 said:


> To clarify, a driver can cancel after starting the trip if they haven't proceeded any measurable distance from the pickup point. The app will even tell you that if you try to end the trip just after starting. Speaking from experience. The passenger however, has the option to cancel anytime. While I don't think this option should exist, it's there to protect the passenger in the event that the driver starts a trip with either no passenger in the car, or the wrong passenger.
> 
> But the fact remains, any cancelled trip cannot be rated.


its also there to protect the driver no? i want the option to cancel on a psycho dont you?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's been a while but on uber you have to end the trip but if short enough will bring up the cancellation options


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

daave1 said:


> View attachment 239126
> The answer is NO, they cannot rate on a cancelled trip. End of story, believe it. I say this with 110% confidence and accuracy.
> Also, see screenshot- First bullet point.


ok thanks i believe it haha. but now from the answers I guess i cant necessarily cancel at anytime which changes things. But i guess i'll just end trip and take the loss


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think there is a period when they could recently as a fake ping people sometimes and the rating screen came up. But I dont think those ratings stay for long.

I have had 1-3 stars recently only for it to be removed later in a few days.

Imo uber has had massive problems on the app in the last month or 2


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> It only happened twice. My guess is Uber saw a pattern on the Pax account and made them pay for their fraud.


The 2nd time a pax cancelled on me, they were on surge and input the wrong destination, which happened to be the other side of the country. After unsuccessfully trying to change the address they cancelled because they didn't want to be charged the $13,850 that Uber quoted them. I was pissed, but had to laugh.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It's been a while but on uber you have to end the trip but if short enough will bring up the cancellation options


If you start the trip but do not move the car and then go to end the trip..it will pop up cancellation options because you didn't move and it's not considered a trip. This is an old trick to finding out destination but still being able to cancel trip.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> its also there to protect the driver no? i want the option to cancel on a psycho dont you?


You can end the trip and downrate and report. But they will get to rate as well (although, in this scenario, you can argue with Uber that the pax was retaliating and maybe get their rating removed, if Uber believes you).


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> You cannot cancel a trip after it has already started.





CJfrom619 said:


> If you start the trip but do not move the car and then go to end the trip..it will pop up cancellation options because you didn't move and it's not considered a trip. This is an old trick to finding out destination but still being able to cancel trip.


Sounds to me that you just stated that you CAN cancel after starting a trip, or am i wrong?

because you know, i did the exact same thing two weekends ago


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Sounds to me that you just stated that you CAN cancel after starting a trip, or am i wrong?
> 
> because you know, i did the exact same thing two weekends ago


Lol technically not a ride if the car never moves.


----------

